# Colourful cage furnishings



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I notice a lot of people here have really brightly coloured hammocks and such in their cages. Is there a reason for that?

(I'm not picking fault with it, I'm just curious as to whether I should be looking for brighter colours, too :lol


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I LOVE bright colors, and that's really the only reason. It really cheers me up to walk into my room and have a big pink beast of a cage staring back at me


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

haha! Fairy snuff! :lol:


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i agree, i can't walk around with a rainbow glowing out of my bum anymore so i figure the cage has to be that way.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i'm always trying to add new stuff to my babies cage, but it all seems so generic! i would love more colorful stuff....i just need to save some money so i can decorate some more 
<3


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

now see i like the darker colors... though i do have things with quite a bit of color in the cage it was bought that way and i couldnt do much with it. the hammocks the RFTS makes me are mostly of darker colors. (that's the fabric i gave her). but there's a blue wheel and a neon green hamster ball, and darker blue and lighter blue huts and multicolor ropes. the floor is a light pebble thing and the rock perch is blue, i have corner thingy that's bright yellow too but i use the white ones more often.

but the bright colors of their merits too. they are cheerful if you can look at them long enough without getting dizzy or vomiting from the excessive pink (winks to RFTS). but seriously, the bright colors can be cheerful i'm just not particularly fond of them. i like my darker and more calming colors


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I like colors but i've always been more of a dark color lover. My fave colors are black, red, and Navy blue. I've also been into animal print (NEVER real), so i have animal print hammocks and i have some red houses and what not  Still looks nice to me . Matches my room, i should post a pic.. it's all black walls with a red ciling and "blood" dripping from the roof. I know sounds emo but hehe i like it  I think i'll do that... i'll post a pic asap .


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i love purple so there's tons of purple in my girls' cages.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

One of my walls is a deep red, so I tried to match that in the cage. xD


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

twitch said:


> now see i like the darker colors...


That's what I'd been doing; making my hammocks to match or blend with our cages and accessories, but I've been seeing more and more colourful cages and was beginning to wonder if I was missing something :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lizzydeztic said:


> i love purple so there's tons of purple in my girls' cages.


Me too, but I thought it might clash with the dark green in the cages :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Vixie said:


> One of my walls is a deep red, so I tried to match that in the cage. xD


I'm not the only colour coordinator, then


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

DonnaK said:


> Vixie said:
> 
> 
> > One of my walls is a deep red, so I tried to match that in the cage. xD
> ...


Hehe, I could have gone with the granite grey on my other walls but that's a hard color to find...xD


----------

